# Como probar una fuente trifasica de leakage current..!!



## tremendoele (Jul 30, 2010)

Hola..!!

Quiero saber si alguien tiene algun circuito o diagrama electronico/electrico para implementar la prueba de leakage current o corriente de fuga a una fuente de poder de alta potencia trifasica, la cual tiene tres fases X, Y, Z y la tierra fisica....ojo: no tiene neutro. 

Gracias..!!


----------



## ecotronico (Ago 6, 2010)

Que tal tremendoele :

Circuito no tengo, pero tengo una idea.
Necesitas un medidor de corriente por cada fase.
La lectura de estas tres te permitirá distinguir si hay fuga a tierra, pues debe cumplirse:

Ia + Ib + Ic = 0 en todo momento.

Recordar que cada fase tiene su respectivo ángulo 0º 120º 240º, por lo tanto es necesario distinguir la correcta secuencia abc ( rst, uvw o como tu la nombres).

Puede ser un sistema análogo a digital. Debes ajustar cierta tolerancia y simplemente medir la magnitud. Así, debes realizar la suma fasorial, esto es, sumar incluyendo magnitud y ángulo de las 3 fases:

ia/_0º + ib/_120º + ic/_240º = 0/_0º (debería cumplirse en todo momento)

Asimismo, hay que asumir que las tres fases respetan la simetría entre sus ángulos.


----------



## ecotronico (Ago 9, 2010)

Quizás la forma que mencioné anteriormente es muy sofisticada, pero se me ocurre otra.
Tomando el funcionamiento del Interruptor/Protector Diferencial, aparece a continuación:



Interruptor diferencial - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Se puede enrrollar 3 bobinas (una por fase), más una cuarta que representa la suma de las 3 fases.
Si alguna de las fases está desbalanceada, es lógico que la bobina 4 se activará.
En todo caso, el principio de funcionamiento es el mismo: respetar la ley de Kirchhoff de corriente, en el sentido de que la suma de las trs corrientes trifásicas es cero.

Se puede usar transformadores de corriente para realizar este circuito magnético. Lo importante es tener un buen material magnético, para que el error del campo magnético sea menor.

Espero sea de utilidad.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 9, 2010)

no se si es parte de un circuito o que , pero cualquier electricista te dira que si queres medir la corriente de fuga solo tenes que abrazar con la pinza amperometrica a todos lso conductores activos (en este caso se incluye el neutro) y lo que te mide la pinza es lo que queres.
+

si tu busqueda es de corrientes chicas o sea de mA tendras que invertir unos pesos.


----------



## tremendoele (Ago 10, 2010)

Hola fernandob gracias por tus respuestas, he visto algo similar con algunos proveedores de instrumentacion en el cual muestran un diagrama en donde se esta utilizando un clamp que une todas las fases. Para medir la corriente de las fases. Es algo similar a lo que sugieres....ya ves que el medidor clamp utiliza el principio de los transformadores para sensar la corriente y mostrarla en un medidor digital. Mi principal problema es que como esto requiero hacerlo para el trabajo bajo norma UL el circuito que utilice o aparato (me imagino) debe ser aprobado por esta norma (UL). Mira yo tengo un probador de leakage monofasico.

Utiliza una simple resistencia shunt para medir la corriente de la fase, donde estoy atorado un poco es que para modificarlo para la aplicacion que quiero.....no hay neutro solo tres fases.....y no se me ocurre hasta ahorita como hacer esta modificacion. Echale un vistazo y si tienes algun consejo te lo agradezco de antemano.  Gracias..!!

Gracias por tus respuestas tambien metalmetropolis, se agradece el apoyo de los compañeros en este foro. Acabo de contestarle a otro compañero, puedes ver la respuesta y a lo mejor tambien podrias ayudarme con alguna idea. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Dano (Ago 11, 2010)

Algo simple podría ser como te mostraron arriba copiar el funcionamiento de un diferencial, agarrar un toroide y hacer 4 bobinas, una para cada linea y la cuarta a un amperímetro.

Tiene como contra que se deben cortar los conductores para intercalar el aparato.


----------



## ecotronico (Ago 13, 2010)

Entonces: ¿quedaría algo cómo esto?



Los 3 conductores (uno por fase) deberían pasar dentro del aro compuesto de algún  material magnético. Si existe fuga a tierra, aparece una corriente por la bobina enrrollada en el aro.
De esta forma no habría que cortar los conductores, sólo adaptar una etapa que detecte esta corriente.


----------



## marcfma (Ago 13, 2010)

El toroide que necesitas lo podes sacar desarmando un disyuntor diferencial trifasico en desuso.
En la empresa donde trabajé , para cargar un transformador trifasico poniamos un tambor de 200 litros abierto,lleno de agua, una plancha de goma debajo y tres electrodos de cobre de igual longitud sujetos por un triangulo de madera en sumergidos en el agua.El agua hervia pero se la bancaba.


----------



## Dano (Ago 15, 2010)

Exactamente como ese diagrama trabaja una pinza amperimétrica, tiene un problema que es la presición, a muy bajas corrientes como es este caso es bueno al menos darle unas vueltas de las líneas (RST) sobre el toride.
Esto es un problema cuando estás trabajando en un tablero con cables de 6mm, por eso creo que es más fácil directamente intercalar un toride.

Saludos


----------

